
Collect and analyze data from your interactions on FB - kayfloriven
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/data-selfie/kjmnobfdkgaclpkgeniccafoennghjnm
======
webmaven
Interesting (particularly the extra effort that has been put into _analysis_
not just data capture). Does it manage somehow to gather data on _all_ your
interactions on FB, or just the ones through the desktop browser?

I ask because, although I don't have an FB account myself, I've observed that
most of my family interact on FB using their phones, rather than a desktop
computer.

